

Slugr.js: Bundle Node.js apps into a single executable file - spiceapps
https://github.com/spiceapps/slugr

======
kragen
I don't see a license. If we snarf this and start hacking on it, are we liable
for copyright infringement?

(P.S. it's incredibly stupid that we even have to worry about this bullshit,
but that's the way the Berne Convention works.)

~~~
spiceapps
Thanks for the heads up. Just pushed it today and the license completely
slipped my mind.

~~~
kragen
Awesome, thanks! Sorry to pester you with trivialities like that.

------
heyrhett
Nice! Great to see more node.js support happening.

------
kwamenum86
Cool. Reminds me of python frozen binaries.

